# Ю. Кукузенко - Хоровод.



## Magistr (20 Мар 2012)

Ищу ноты или партитуру пьесы Кукузенко Хоровод. 
Вот видео

Ещё эту пьесу играл Дуэт баянистов Мищенко - Снедков. Но вроде бы под названием Лирический хоровод. Кто что знает?


----------



## budka (24 Мар 2012)

У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ПАРТИТУРА ДЛЯ АНС НАР ИНСТР "ХОРОВОД" Ю.КУКУЗЕНКО.ЛОВИТЕ НА ПОЧТЕ


----------



## Valerii (25 Мар 2012)

Классная музыка!Если не жалко можно партитуру! [email protected]
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## mosalekc (27 Мар 2012)

Присоединяюсь! С уважением: [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (27 Мар 2012)

Буду очень Вам признателен за нотки! [email protected] СПАСИБО!


----------



## valeriy22 (7 Май 2012)

*budka[/b
Ели ещё возможно, пришлите и мне пожалуйста.

[email protected]*


----------



## sakolia (8 Ноя 2012)

Пришлите пожалуйста "Хоровод" и сюда - [email protected] 
Спасибо)


----------



## severnoe1987 (13 Ноя 2012)

Присоединяюсь,пожалуйста,можно ноты.Просто классная вещь[email protected] спасибо.буду ждать.


----------



## joker (9 Авг 2013)

можно и мне нотки пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## lakers88 (18 Янв 2016)

пришлите пожалуйста и мне нотки. [email protected]


----------



## omela58 (18 Янв 2016)

Пришлите и мне ,пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Ksenia (18 Фев 2016)

budka писал:


> У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ПАРТИТУРА ДЛЯ АНС НАР ИНСТР "ХОРОВОД" Ю.КУКУЗЕНКО.ЛОВИТЕ НА ПОЧТЕ
> 
> 
> пришлите мне тоже, пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## denlun (18 Фев 2016)

пришлите пожалуйста и мне [email protected]


----------



## internetbayan (19 Фев 2016)

Ксения, а можно и мне [email protected] Огромное спасибо!


----------



## grigoriys (19 Фев 2016)

вот ноты:


----------

